# Text analysis



## jbionic2010

The text is taken from here
http://langmedia.fivecolleges.edu/fileuploads/ctalk_transcripts/tu_education_n2e.pdf

There is English translation in the bottom part of the pdf file, and video for the text:
http://langmedia.fivecolleges.edu/fileuploads/videos/ct_videos/tu_education_n2e.mp4

I have a couple of questions about the highlighted parts
https://photos.app.goo.gl/54A5YzBblvCKZgGT2

1. At first, I thought <çocuklarının> relates to the word <eğitimlerini>, both constitute <İsim tamlamaları>, however the order of words is changed by some reason, which makes it look bizarre. Then I realized the very last affix -i in <eğitimlerini> looks more like accusative case, whereas the possessive affix <leri>-theirs stands before it. So it is not likely that the 2 words belong to the same <İsim tamlamaları>. Then my question is why <eğitimlerini> has the accusative affix -i in the end and what word the genitive case of <çocuklarının> relates to?

2. What causes <öğrencilere> to take the locative affix -e in the end? Is this because of the context <yemek sağlanabilmekte>, which makes it translate to <so {the very affordable food} could be provided to the students>?


----------



## Rallino

This is spoken language, where the syntax is much more flexible. In "normal" written language, the sentence would be: _Çocuklarının o zamana kadar olan eğitimlerini bedava olarak karşılayabilirler.
_
As for your 2nd question; yes, your translation looks correct.
_
_


----------



## jbionic2010

So the accusative case of eğitimlerini is caused by transitive properties of  karsilayabilirler as usual..


----------



## Rallino

As usual.


----------



## analeeh

Rallino said:


> This is spoken language, where the syntax is much more flexible. In "normal" written language, the sentence would be: _Çocuklarının o zamana kadar olan eğitimlerini bedava olarak karşılayabilirler._



Does the _ı_ in _çocuklar-ı-nın_ refer to Turkey? And who is the subject of the verb? Is it the children or is there an understood 'parents' or 'people' somewhere.

I have to admit I'm fairly used to spoken syntax and this one still surprised me.


----------



## Rallino

It refers to vatandaşlar in the previous sentence.


----------



## analeeh

Thanks!


----------



## jbionic2010

Rallino said:


> It refers to vatandaşlar in the previous sentence.



??? I thought _çocuklar-ı-nın_ refers to eğitimlerini as <children's education> that <they can get refunded = karşılayabilirler>  <freely = bedava şekilde> <till then = o zamana kadar = i.e. till university years>


----------



## analeeh

The _nin _marks that this is the possessor referred to in _eğitimleri_. The _i_ is another thing entirely. _karşılamak_ is not passive, it's active (= can meet the costs of or provide for). So I think it translates as 'they (Turkish citizens) can provide for their children's education up until that time for free'.


----------

